
Apple scrambling to merge Apple IDs to stave off iCloud sync mess - antr
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/09/apple-scrambling-to-merge-apple-ids-to-stave-icloud-sync-mess.ars
======
BenSS
Even apart from iCloud I've been wishing for a way to merge all my Apple IDs.
I currently have four between all the changes and the iOS development work. It
starts to be a game of 'is this the ID I used?' Being able to link all the
different email IDs to the same account would make it a non-issue.

